# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Detect visitors

## WilliamK

ASP code snippet to detect visitors and monitor their current activity. 

Monitor and display which visitors are currently visiting which web page, IP number, user-agent, 
language preference, page referrer and more. In the settings file you can specify for how long to 
retain the display, for example show visitors activity for the last 2 hours.

*Installation*

Copy the files to your web site. Set read/write permissions on the database. Add the tracking 
include insert to pages that you want to track.

Tracking.asp will display the records and update every 2 minutes.

*Effectiveness*

There is not much else that can be done. This script does it all already.

A working example can be seen online here.

----------

